

Laser-Propelled Rockets As a Safer, Cheaper, and More Efficient Way to Space - cwan
http://www.popsci.com/technology/article/2011-02/laser-launched-rockets-could-be-safer-cheaper-and-more-efficient-way-space

======
bigiain
<off topic rant> what kind of brain dead web department puts geographic
redirects from real pages on their .com site to 404 error messages their
.com.au site just because the ip address of someone who's interested enough to
click a link comes fro. "the wrong country"?

 _Boggle!_

( not that it should surprise me, I recall I ended up deleting popsci from
Flipbook for exactly this reason )

